# Black Gold



## DCBluesman (Jan 19, 2008)

This was part of the group buy from Mike Kogan.  







Thank you for looking and particularly for those who take the time to comment.  [8D]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 19, 2008)

simply beautiful, though we expect that from you, Lou!


----------



## simomatra (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice one Lou


----------



## R2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great looking in all respects Lou!![^]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 19, 2008)

Great looking in all respects. Very classy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Lou,you did a great job on that Black/Gold,but we expect that from you.One question any  pin holes in the blank?


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lou, nice looking pen!


----------



## rlharding (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks Awsome!!!! great job[8D]


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen Lou . Good job !


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice Work

I can't wait to get my blanks


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 19, 2008)

There's one of them blanks headed to Kentucky also.
Nice pen Lou.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice pen Lou.  Like the lighting...


----------



## Tanner (Jan 20, 2008)

Fantastic looking pen!!  I just ordered one of those from Mike too.  I can only hope to get mine to look as nice as yours.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 20, 2008)

Your blank is amazing and your work on your pen is just as nice, great job.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice, Lou!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 20, 2008)

That sure looks like an awesome pen Lou![]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent workmanship as always Lou, but I'm just not sold on this stuff yet.  Maybe it looks better in person.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind and generous words.  While the pricing on these blanks is still a bit on the absurd side, it does make a distinctive pen which looks better in person than my photographs show...but then, what doesn't?  There were no pinholes or other imperfections in the blank.  Mike and his crew have really gotten this down to a science.  Again, thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Lou - I think I'll remind Mike when my birthday is!  Nice looking pen and as always exceptionally well done.

[:X]


----------



## broitblat (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice looking work.  I assume that's a black ti finish on the kit?

  -Barry


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice looking material,Lou.
It has a unique pattern,I like it.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks pretty good from here Lou. Have you tried the Damascus one yet?
I now want to try both this and the Damascus, but like Gerry, I'm not 100% sure yet.  I think I remember Mike saying there is a lot of metal in the process? But I think some of the pro PR folks like Dawn could probably mix something like that. This one does look like a nice piece of wood with a wild grain though.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 20, 2008)

Steven, sweets. Check for a PM in a few.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 20, 2008)

Lou,

Very nice work.....


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 20, 2008)

You shoot a mean lookin' pen there Lou.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 20, 2008)

Lou, that is an extraordinary pen, of course any thing less from you would be unnatural, Iâ€™m glad to hear their blanks are getting better, Iâ€™d like to try one pretty soon.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, again, friends.  The kit is, indeed, black titanium.  And Steven, I have not tried the damascus at this point.  I have another of the MG which I will try to photograph tonight.  I have no doubt that the PR Princess can make something similar...she's got the magic touch.  As for the quality, this second batch seems to be perfect.  [8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Lou! Those blanks have been catching my eye lately.

Did you photograph it on a cutting board (HDPE plastic)?


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice job! Awesome looking blank.
Overall the pen "turned" out great.


----------



## wjskip (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking pen.  Did the blank you used look like the one in the group buy?  I expected the finished product to be more black with gold highlights than the other way arround.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Karl, Joe and Bill.  The blank DID look like the one in the group buy.  The gold to black ratio seems to vary quite a bit.  Same with the Mokume Gane copper and gray.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great Lou! good kit match up too.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 25, 2008)

As usual, beautiful pen Lou.


----------



## SherryD (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks John, Ozzy and John!  BTW, the pen is resting on what I think is UHMW plastic.  (Unless it's HDPE.  How's a bean counter suppose to know the difference?) [8D]


----------

